# dawson forest wma (track info)



## toddboucher (Jun 29, 2006)

I was thinking about hunting wildcat creek track this year, or would one of the other tracks be better. where would be the best place to start. I'll be bow only hunting.


----------



## pnome (Jun 29, 2006)

Wilcat creek is desolate.  It's wasteland of nuclear radiation and death.  I heard someone spilled a whole mess of nerve gas there too.

Ok, j/k.   I hunted wildcat a good bit during turkey season. Saw about 4-5 deer.   Saw more deer on the Amicalola tract though.  

HTH


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 29, 2006)

pnome said:
			
		

> Wilcat creek is desolate.  It's wasteland of nuclear radiation and death.



It makes the deer stand out better in the brush because they glow.


----------



## Buckerama (Jun 29, 2006)

what county/city is this wma in?


----------



## Robk (Jun 29, 2006)

There are absolutly NO turkey, Deer or bear there or anywhere near there.  Don't waste your time.  Pnome is delirious from the radiation poisoning.   He's got 6 more weeks of treatment in Nashville before they will take his tight white jacket off.  


Rob


----------



## toddboucher (Jun 30, 2006)

I think your trying to keep me away- I bet-ya that waste would make the meat taste tender. Simple question which track of Dawson would you hunt if you never hunted  there. Don't worry I'll go in deep you'll never know Im there. I talked to someone who used to hunt city of Atlanta track with ok results. crazy name for a wma track


----------



## Robk (Jun 30, 2006)

Todd,
the city of atlanta owns that tract of land and leases it to the state.  They originally bought that land and planned to put an airport on it.  If you want to talk locations to hunt up there PM a phone number sometime.  Pnome and I are going to be camping up there during the gun hunts this year.  I'm not too sure if I will during the bow season due to the heat but if there is some dates that are cool I may pitch my tent during those.  

Rob


----------



## stev (Jun 30, 2006)

pnome said:
			
		

> Wilcat creek is desolate.  It's wasteland of nuclear radiation and death.  I heard someone spilled a whole mess of nerve gas there too.
> 
> Ok, j/k.   I hunted wildcat a good bit during turkey season. Saw about 4-5 deer.   Saw more deer on the Amicalola tract though.
> 
> HTH


Theres nuttin wrong with wildcat .Ive killed deer there .And ate them im not glowing.Its hilly and rough terrain.I know it pretty well.Dont se a lot of deer ;but the ones i see are good-uns.


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 30, 2006)

Robk said:
			
		

> Todd,
> the city of atlanta owns that tract of land and leases it to the state.  They originally bought that land and planned to put an airport on it.  If you want to talk locations to hunt up there PM a phone number sometime.  Pnome and I are going to be camping up there during the gun hunts this year.  I'm not too sure if I will during the bow season due to the heat but if there is some dates that are cool I may pitch my tent during those.
> 
> Rob



Rob...can you get a camper in there?  I've got cold AC.


----------



## Robk (Jun 30, 2006)

243Savage said:
			
		

> Rob...can you get a camper in there?  I've got cold AC.




last season I saw some of the biggest campers in there although I wouldn't attempt to cross Shoal Creek with one.  I tried that last season during bow season with my wife's minivan and found out where the air intake on it was the hard way.  Three bent valve arms and a hydrolocked engine later I spent the week on the couch. 


Rob


----------



## Nga. (Jul 8, 2006)

Wildcats good if you eat Timber rattler. Hunted it for years and see Atleast 1 a year and a sack full of Copperheads.
Just hunt the pressure and any of the tracks are decent.


----------



## Jimbo (Jul 19, 2006)

you'll need to be in shape for wildcat. It probably has the most potential of any of the Dawson Forest tracts, simply because it's a hard walk all-over.

One of the best bucks I've ever seen taken on a WMA was taken on the wildcat creek tract. He paid for it, I'm sure.

You'll be fine on Dawson as far as radiation goes as long as you stay away from the hot-cell on the City of Atlanta tract ... and the old railway tunnel under the reactor ..... and the spill site on the other side of the river bottom.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Atlanta Track*

The radiation makes for some good hunting.  I've been hunting there for a couple of years and killed a few nice bucks and have seen some fight, but the radiation made my hair fall out.  PM me and I can point you in the right direction.  The only problem I have noticed is there are alot of people who are starting to hunt these tracks and they're not the brightest.  I have had people walk in on me almost everytime I hunt during the rifle dates.  I recently joined the H/A club in Franklin to get away from it.  Best bet is to cross the river..
Good luck,
Gunnar75


----------

